# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Darivanje dječjeg doma "Vladimir Nazor", Karlovac

## maxovamama

Evo moje ideje!

Nazvala sam dom i dogovorila sa ravnateljicom da svako dijete napiše na papirić svoje ime, dob i neku sitnicu koju bi želio za Božić.
Djece ima dosta, 66. Najmlađe ima 4 godine, najstarije 21 (on više nije baš dijete, ali je još uvijek štićenik doma).
Trebale bi se mi Karlovčanke malo potruditi pa podijeliti prijateljima, poznanicima, susjedima te papiriće. To bi stvarno bile sitnice, tipa; bojice za školu, špangice, drangulije kaj klinci vole.
Ja sam uvjerena da bi puno ljudi bilo spremno pomoći, samo da im kažeš šta, kako i zašto.
Sve te poklončiće ja bi skupljala i u dogovoru s ravnateljicom predala u dom prije Božića.

Evo, to je stvarno sitnica za naše novčanike, a tako velika stvar za tu dječicu.

Zato vas molim da se javite u što većem broju i budite nemilosrdne u žicanju   :Grin:  

Čekam na pp!!!

----------


## Mukica

maxovamama premjestila sam tvoj topic na ovaj podforum, gdje i spada

molim te da postupis u skladu s Pravilima podforuma 'druge udruge i pojedinci u akciji'

----------


## maxovamama

uf, sorry!
Evo idem se odmah javiti šefici!

----------


## Mukica

maxovamama poslala sam ti formular na mejl
molim te da ga popunis i vratis

----------


## Pliska

Jel ima šta novoga?

----------


## maxovamama

Evo akcija super napreduje, svi zainteresirani mogu dobiti podatke sa željama,
 Ajmo curke!!

----------


## NanoiBeba

evo, ja sam dobila želju: elektronska igrica i sada ja pojma nemam niti što je to niti gdje da kupim

----------


## maxovamama

Ma to su ti igrice, kao kompjuterske, tetris, super mario, i sl. Imaš u svakom dućanu sa igračkama. I jeftine su.
Ti probaj naći nešto da se tebi sviđa, da zadovoljava cijenu. Dodaš koji slatkiš i to je to.

----------


## nikolina29

Da li mogu dobiti popis želja?

----------


## maxovamama

Presretna sam i javljam da su sve 64 želje podijeljene.
 :Heart:

----------


## nikolina29

ja bi trebala jednu malu pomoć. Šta konkretno podrazumijeva kozmetka za dečka od 14 godina? Neke kremice za pubertetsku dob, dezodorans?! Ako netko ima neki bolji prijedlog, bit ću mu zahvalana  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

> ja bi trebala jednu malu pomoć. Šta konkretno podrazumijeva kozmetka za dečka od 14 godina? Neke kremice za pubertetsku dob, dezodorans?! Ako netko ima neki bolji prijedlog, bit ću mu zahvalana


Dezić, aftershave, šampon za tuširanje...  :Smile:

----------


## nikolina29

*mamma san* hvala. Nisam bila sigurna za aftershave, odnosno da li se u toj dobi već briju ili ne  :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

> *mamma san* hvala. Nisam bila sigurna za aftershave, odnosno da li se u toj dobi već briju ili ne


čuj, možda nemaju bradu ali i onih 5 dlaka sigurno žele skratiti   :Wink:  

No u svakom slučaju, kupi neki neagresivni aftershave (tipa Nivein balzam za poslije brijanja).
Šampon za tuširanje "mora" biti "muževan", a što se tiče dezodorana gledaj da samo nije antiperspirant.

----------


## nikolina29

Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## maxovamama

Primopredaja poklona u nedjelju 16.12. u 10.00 h u AM, restoran GOOD FOOD,  mislim da je na zadnjem katu.

Vidimo se!

----------


## suncokret

Maxovamama imaš pp.

----------


## maxovamama

Za sve koji nisu uspjeli doći na dostavu, stavljam ovdje svoju adresu:

_Mukica editirala privatnu adresu_

Neću čitati forum 2-3 dana, jer idem sa sinom u bolnicu. 

Čujemo se !    :Love:

----------


## maxovamama

Jel može netko obrisati moju adresu. Već su pročitali svi koji trebaju.

Puno hvala!!  :Kiss:

----------


## EvaP

Da si napisala da ćeš na tu adresu skupljati novce za sirotu djecu ili bilo koga drugoga u potrebi maknuli bi ti cijeli topic za 2 sekunde   :Laughing:

----------


## nikolina29

*maxovamama* kako je prošlo darivanje? Da li su dječica bila zadovoljna?

----------


## nikolina29

> *maxovamama* kako je prošlo darivanje? Da li su dječica bila zadovoljna?


 Da li možemo dobiti neki povratni info?

----------


## maxovamama

Evo link na događanja oko darivanja
http://mameibebe.biz.hr/phpBB2/viewt...=asc&start=200

----------


## nikolina29

Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## pujica

cure, obzirom na nova pravila

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=55325

topic ce za par dana biti zakljucan pa vas molim da si spremite informacije i kontakte koji su vam vazni

----------

